# Renault woes



## 126743 (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi all, first post on here!

I've got a 1991 Master ambulance which I am converting to a motorhome.
Unfortunately the engine (2.5D) seems to have lost compression (totally) on one cylinder.
I have been offered a complete 2.5 TD engine from a 1993 Master ambulance.
Is the turbo version a straight swap? (The exhaust downpipe for turbo is included). 
Will it bolt straight in, or do I need different brackets?
If not a staright swap, are parts available to make it fit, or is there anything I should get from the seller in addition to the engine?

Probably a long shot, I know, just hoping that there is someone on here who may know the engines well enough!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

When I had my Renault Master i found this site helpful:
www.renaultforums.co.uk/


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

also this Yahoo group

Renault Trafic Motorhome


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Having done things like this several times (but not on a master) the best advice i can give you is to get the whole donor vehicle and dont dispose of anything till your 100% happy that its finished.


----------



## 126743 (Aug 10, 2009)

sideways said:


> Having done things like this several times (but not on a master) the best advice i can give you is to get the whole donor vehicle and dont dispose of anything till your 100% happy that its finished.


Unfortunately one Master and two cars stretches my space to the limit!


----------

